# Morocco vs Portugal



## Indeliblelink (Dec 10, 2022)

I guess we should have a thread for this.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Ronaldo on the bench. Some slightly interesting physical ply from Maroco. 

I think it'll go to penalties where Portugal will win.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

There's a turn up for the books, 1 0 Morocco!


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2022)

Fuck yeah.  Fuck you imperialist scum!


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 10, 2022)

Come on Morocco


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

First African team in the semis?


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Portugal  🇵🇹 need to get themselves a bit together if they want to win.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

There’s a Moroccan bloke in the bar . He just shrugged his shoulders and smiled


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Thought it came of his hip but on replay proper sharp nod down. Worth it too tho Portugal made decent openings too.


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

ooh woodwork as I type


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

JimW said:


> ooh woodwork as I type


Reporting from the frontline


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

I switched on about 5 seconds before the goal.  Since then I've seen that Morocco chance at the end, Fernandes hit the bar, and absolutely everything else has been Portugal cheating.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

That’s the second big mistake that keeper has made in this comp and he is being touted around at 70m euros


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Reporting from the frontline


Nah, I meant I'm making a spice rack while I watch


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I switched on about 5 seconds before the goal.  Since then I've seen that Morocco chance at the end, Fernandes hit the bar, and absolutely everything else has been Portugal cheating.


Obviously , it’s in their blood


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I switched on about 5 seconds before the goal.  Since then I've seen that Morocco chance at the end, Fernandes hit the bar, and absolutely everything else has been Portugal cheating.


And that's without the aid of Ronaldo, fair play to them


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Got to appreciate the half time analysis on Portugal’s SiC channel


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2022)

Theyve got a lot of flair about them, come on the Rocco!
Recap of their group results
Croatia 0–0 draw, beat Belgium 2–0 + a  2–1 win over Canada
no fluke this


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

2nd half first minute, Pepe cheating


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

I think Maroco are just that much more hungry for it. It's a, potentially, historic match for them


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

3rd minute  Pepe cheating


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

Ronaldo warming up


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Got to appreciate the half time analysis on Portugal’s SiC channel
> 
> View attachment 355113


I wish I was there for games like this. There's so much passion for football.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 10, 2022)

It’s set up for Ronaldo to come on and save the day isn’t it.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

Numbers said:


> It’s set up for Ronaldo to come on and save the day isn’t it.


his coming on


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2022)

Why do substitutions 5 minutes into the second half?


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

The rapist is on. I want to see tears.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

magneze said:


> Why do substitutions 5 minutes into the second half?


Because they are desperate


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Because they are desperate


To waste time? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

I hope Portugal equalise (not Ronaldo), penalties, then the narcissistic prat misses the decisive one and the Portuguese press tear him apart.  Ego pricked and marketability all drained, eventually he dies an old nobody who everyone's long forgotten.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 10, 2022)

196 caps, bloody Nora.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I wish I was there for games like this. There's so much passion for football.


Actually it’s as flat as a pancake in here 😂


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2022)

magneze said:


> Why do substitutions 5 minutes into the second half?


Is that such a bad thing? I often feel subs are brought on too late


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Wahey, row z


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

So, it's Bono V Ronaldo. Don't know where I stand on that.


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Is that such a bad thing? I often feel subs are brought on too late


Why not do it at half time? Just seems like wasting time in a game youre losing.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 10, 2022)

If spinning around like a top and throwing yourself at the ground in search of a penalty because someone touched your shirt is cheating just as much as tripping over another player, could the officials not give Pepe & others a yellow card?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

Go for it Morocco


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Theyve got a lot of flair about them, come on the Rocco!
> Recap of their group results
> Croatia 0–0 draw, beat Belgium 2–0 + a  2–1 win over Canada
> no fluke this


And didnt let any goals in against Spain
great defensive record in this competition - just that 1 Canadian goal


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

magneze said:


> Why not do it at half time? Just seems like wasting time in a game youre losing.


To see what changes the opposition have made.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2022)

magneze said:


> To waste time? 🤷‍♂️


That’s the one thing ref’s have got right this tournament - they’ve added the proper time on for subs and for overextended goal celebrations.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> If spinning around like a top and throwing yourself at the ground in search of a penalty because someone touched your shirt is cheating just as much as tripping over another player, could the officials not give Pepe & others a yellow card?


It's that age old nonsense of "if there's contact It's not a dive".  It's a dive, and Pepe can join Ronaldo and Fernandes in fucking the fuck right off.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> If spinning around like a top and throwing yourself at the ground in search of a penalty because someone touched your shirt is cheating just as much as tripping over another player, could the officials not give Pepe & others a yellow card?


Just coming on to say the same - particularly because if a penalty was given a yellow/red card might be given, too.


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> To see what changes the opposition have made.


That makes sense. 👍


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2022)

Morocco would be the third non-euro/South American team in a semi final. 


South Korea did it, highly dubiously, when it was there, but who’s the other one?


----------



## Numbers (Dec 10, 2022)

ska invita said:


> And didnt let any goals in against Spain
> great defensive record in this competition - just that 1 Canadian goal


Which I think was an own goal.


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 10, 2022)

I see Portugal getting back in this game.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Love seeing a cleverly worked free kick misfire completely


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2022)

belboid said:


> Morocco would be the third non-euro/s American team in a semi final.
> 
> 
> South Korea did it, highly dubiously, when it was there, but who’s the other one?


USA 1930 (I think)


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> USA 1930 (I think)


They might be an American team! ETA oh, is that S for South? Apols


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> USA 1930 (I think)


Aah, I think we can say that one doesn’t really count then, being invite only


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2022)

JimW said:


> They might be an American team!


S American dear boy, S.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Actually it’s as flat as a pancake in here 😂


In Porto there was always passion. It really made the games worth watching. It's how I came to be a football fan. Before I lived there I hated football, it was dull and boring, I thought.


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

belboid said:


> S American dear boy, S.


Capitalise it then yah bugger


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2022)

JimW said:


> They might be an American team!


I think belboid said 's American'!


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> I think belboid said 's American'!


Yes, realised after, thought that s was attached to the euro bit.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 10, 2022)

belboid said:


> Morocco would be the third non-euro/South American team in a semi final.
> 
> 
> South Korea did it, highly dubiously, when it was there, but who’s the other one?


USA! USA!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

Crosses and Ron headers must be the way to go now.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

Not sure I can take another 20 minutes of permanent Portugal pressure


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Crosses and Ron headers must be the way to go now.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2022)

JimW said:


> Capitalise it then yah bugger


dude, we’ve both been here decades.  have you only just noticed I’m an anti capitalist?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

Them Portuguese look very stressed


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

What a counter. So unlucky. Hold on Morocco!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

Maroc  can break here. Stress


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Crosses and Ron headers must be the way to go now.


... actually, been some shit crosses the last 5 mins.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

15ish minutes left, we're gonna see some powerhouse cheating here


----------



## Numbers (Dec 10, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Maroc  can break here. Stress


Did I read magic a minute ago? 

Could be the spiced Rum tho’.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2022)

Final score 2-0


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Did I read magic a minute ago?
> 
> Could be the spiced Rum tho’.


Auto bloddy coffee


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

Correct


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Superb keeper


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Bono had the edge there again


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

great save


----------



## Flavour (Dec 10, 2022)

what a goalkeeper


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

10 minutes


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

JimW said:


> Bono had the edge there again


Flew so high he'll get vertigo


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2022)

JimW said:


> Bono had the edge there again


NO!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

JimW said:


> Bono had the edge there again


When Morocco scored, the commentators kept stressing that the scorer showed 'desire'. Wonder if they are running a bingo card?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

Five minutes


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

Wilf said:


> When Morocco scored, the commentators kept stressing that the scorer showed 'desire'. Wonder if they are running a bingo card?


It's a beautiful day for it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Flew so high he'll get vertigo


He's an acrobat


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

JimW said:


> Bono had the edge there again


Stoppit


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Is he old enough to run that beard?


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Portugal are out now, I don't think there's enough time for them to win.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

30 seconds


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

Ffs


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Reckon football might have decided to take a holiday in the Med rather than come home this year?


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2022)

Eight bloody minutes? Bollocks


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Eight minutes or until Ronaldo scores, them's the rules


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

Bono again!  Not always conventional with the ball at his feet but he's been the goalie of the tournament for me so far, along with the Croat.

Oh shit, red card!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

8 minutes


----------



## Flavour (Dec 10, 2022)

this morocco team are absolutely capable of going the whole way here

(e2a: by which I mean, of winning the world cup)


----------



## not a trot (Dec 10, 2022)

Silly sod.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

4 minutes to hold on


----------



## not a trot (Dec 10, 2022)

WTF.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh what a chance!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm a wreck now. Can't imagine how I'll be watching England


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I'm a wreck now. Can't imagine how I'll be watching England


The same


----------



## not a trot (Dec 10, 2022)

This is crazy.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

That was Pepe's chance, and he blew it the cheating old prat


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Fuck off pepe


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2022)

kissing his bonce  class


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

CAMERA ON RONALDO, PLEASE


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

30 seconds


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Fair play to Morocco ,got the goal and a  good defensive display . Portugal very disjointed and disappointing. Think they could have played all day and not scored .


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh fucking yes!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

Ah. Beautiful


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

Get your Moroccan fans out


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Sofyan Amrabat has been astounding


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh yes get in they done it


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

:  what the fuck


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Immense


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahqhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

<breathes>

Hahahahahahahahahahahahayahahahahahaha


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh dear.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 10, 2022)

Brilliant stuff. Should England lose tonight, I reckon Morocco  will gain millions of supporters.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

Ronaldo is crying


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

Wow!!!!


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2022)

Ohh what a beautiful pic of the late King Ronaldo


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 10, 2022)

Yes


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

The bairn is greetin now


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Deserved. I just stood and applauded my PC monitor. What a win.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2022)

amazing stuff !!


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Distraught the poor boy


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Maroco has played a good game. They deserve there place in the semi


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Oh dear.


With your record of teams you support, I'm glad you're rooting for France tonight!


----------



## souljacker (Dec 10, 2022)

Fair play Maroc. Great stuff. Ronaldo crying lol.


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Bodes well for other shitty old monarchies.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm now willing to forgive Bono everything. Even that advert where he killed children by clicking his fingers in black and white.

My son is upset, though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Ronaldo crying his little head off  
Please tell me one of you screenshotted it


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> CAMERA ON RONALDO, PLEASE


I notice he had his own personal Crying Security Detail.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Sofyan Amrabat has been astounding


Added advantage for me is he looks like my brother.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

hmm are Morocco going to win the world cup


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2022)

Awesome 👏


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2022)

Bono the man of the moment


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Ronaldo crying his little head off
> Please tell me one of you screenshotted it


Were it anybody else, I'd be sad about the end of a great career, never got to a WC final, astonishing he's kept himself fit all these years etc.  But it's not anyone else.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2022)

blimey. Morocco will now play England or France - they couldn't pull off uber defence upset could they?


----------



## Hollis (Dec 10, 2022)

😂😂😂


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Defence wins international tournaments. It's boring as fuck but it works. See Greece.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> blimey. Morocco will now play England or France - they couldn't pull off uber defence upset could they?


I think Morocco may struggle more against a physically stronger team tbf. I guess we'll find out!


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Delicious Ron tears 🤌


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Ronaldo crying his little head off
> Please tell me one of you screenshotted it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Comment on the BBC about him sodding off down the tunnel without acknowledging his team mates, fans or the opponents spot on. What a petulant fucking baby.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

So Morocco next for England. Surely they can't do that as well.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Defence wins international tournaments. It's boring as fuck but it works. See Greece.


that's true but they havent been boring going forward - great team to watch


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> So Morocco next for England. Surely they can't do that as well.


Errrrrrrrr
Bit previous there kid


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> With your record of teams you support, I'm glad you're rooting for France tonight!


It always seems to be that way, doesn't it?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> So Morocco next for England. Surely they can't do that as well.


Its got to be France so Morocco can beat another old colonial oppressor


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Comment on the BBC about him sodding off down the tunnel without acknowledging his team mates, fans or the opponents spot on. What a petulant fucking baby.




sees himself as the best footballer to grace the game never winning a world cup is going to niggle him for the rest of his life


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Its got to be France so Morocco can beat another old colonial oppressor


They could do us over as a favour to Egypt


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

No big post-mortem on channel SiC , on with show


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> sees himself as the best footballer to grace the game never winning a world cup is going to niggle him for the rest of his life


Cherry on top would be Messi lifting the trophy


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Comment on the BBC about him sodding off down the tunnel without acknowledging his team mates, fans or the opponents spot on. What a petulant fucking baby.



Anything that makes that little shit cry is fucking fantastic as far as I'm concerned. Well done Morocco.


----------



## [62] (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Comment on the BBC about him sodding off down the tunnel without acknowledging his team mates, fans or the opponents spot on. What a petulant fucking baby.



Yeah, we spotted that too. Graceless, arrogant twat.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

ska invita said:


> that's true but they havent been boring going forward - great team to watch


They are exciting on the break I agree, but they haven't actually scored much. 



ska invita said:


> Its got to be France so Morocco can beat another old colonial oppressor


Western Sahara clears their throat.


----------



## Sue (Dec 10, 2022)

So i don't follow football -- why does everyone hate Ronaldo so much?


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> No big post-mortem on channel SiC , on with show
> 
> View attachment 355127


That the local version of the South Bank Show?


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> So i don't follow football -- why does everyone hate Ronaldo so much?


Petulant prick on the pitch, rapist off it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> So i don't follow football -- why does everyone hate Ronaldo so much?



This kind of shit, primarily:



e2a: Hadn't heard about the rape allegations against him. That's worse than diving, obviously.


----------



## Sue (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Petulant prick on the pitch, rapist off it.


Okay, seems reasonable. (And succinctly put!)


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 10, 2022)

(He's never actually been found guilty of rape but because people don't like him they seem to think it's OK to present it as fact.)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 10, 2022)

Did fuck all when he was on the pitch. Lazy.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 10, 2022)

Wow, well done Morocco - glad I didn't place any bets on my prediction of an all-Lusophone final. 

Saw Morocco at 40-1 to win it yesterday...


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm not into football but I'm really pleased to see Morocco have won!


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> This kind of shit, primarily:




is that not jack grealish


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> is that not jack grealish


England will be crying later


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

ska invita said:


> England will be crying later


Any news on how the Brazilians are coping?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> So i don't follow football -- why does everyone hate Ronaldo so much?


He's a fucking winker, and we don't forget that shit.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Portugal


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> This kind of shit, primarily:
> 
> 
> 
> e2a: Hadn't heard about the rape allegations against him. That's worse than diving, obviously.



_Two _rape allegations.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> Okay, seems reasonable. (And succinctly put!)



He also funded, and is the director of, a museum in Madeira, dedicated to … himself!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 10, 2022)

CR7 Museu
					

No Novo Museu CR7 no Funchal, está retratada a história do futebolista português Cristiano Ronaldo dos Santos Aveiro. Todos os troféus juvenis e profissionais conquistados ao serviço do Andorinha, Nacional, Sporting, Manchester United, Real Madrid e Seleção Portuguesa. Aplicações de Realidade...




					museucr7.com


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2022)

Morocco sending a political message 👍


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> He also funded, and is the director of, a museum in Madeira, dedicated to … himself!



He's a narcissistic prick in my book however he also paid for the hospital bills of 370 injured in the fires in Portugal in 2018, 60,000 euros for a child's brain surgery and   150,000euros towards funding a Portuguese cancer centre.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

thats the end of CR7. Hes now a supremely wealthy vanity piece that no one apart from ME clubs will seriously consider now, given his renumeration and impact ratio. You never know tho'

Heres a tip if you are reading Mr Ronaldo- try lager. My life was pointless and directionless until i discovered lager. it never lets you down


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> (He's never actually been found guilty of rape but because people don't like him they seem to think it's OK to present it as fact.)


Probably not the thread for this but yes, you are right, he hasn't been prosecuted and people may well jump to conclusions because he's a prick. Having said that, he's been accused of raping 3 women.  The first involved 2 women and the case didn't proceed, so you can't really draw too much from that.  The second also didn't proceed, partly I gather, because of fuck ups by Katheryn Mayorga's lawyers or the judge's refusal to allow privileged client attorney documents (I'm sure it was more complicated, but I can't be bothered tracking it all down). However that document was a questionnaire between Ronaldo and his lawyers and even what Ronaldo admits is _very _grim.  Then there's that her paid her something like 300 grand in exchange for a non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 11, 2022)

He earns that in a few days. Could have been just to end it. Point is, we have no idea. And just saying "he's a rapist" wouldn't fly normally so don't see why it should here.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> He earns that in a few days. Could have been just to end it. Point is, we have no idea. And just saying "he's a rapist" wouldn't fly normally so don't see why it should here.


Well, we'll just have to differ and probably not the thread for it anyway.  Same time, do have a look at the 'questionnaire', particularly the version before it was edited by his lawyers. There's a decent article in the Daily Mail, but I won't link for obvious reasons.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

Santos sacked I see which, from the point of view of someone who knows nothing about the intricacies of Portuguese football seems a bit harsh.  I know the shadow of Ronaldo lies across everything in Portuguese football, though not necessarily in the sacking directly.  The new manager will face a Ronaldo wanting to carry on till the next Euros. Tricky.


			Fernando Santos sacked as Portugal manager after Cristiano Ronaldo 'row'


----------

